# SQL Server Integration Services (SSIS) Help



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2015)

So SQL Server Integration Services (SSIS) is a component of the Microsoft SQL Server database software that can be used to perform a broad range of data migration tasks. SSIS is a platform for data integration and workflow applications.

In English it means, it is a platform which can be used to built applications which can transform the data from source to target in what is known as ETL framework. *Extract, Transform, Load.*

This is something I am learning as part of some project at my workplace in an attempt to migrate from Pervasive, which is use to do same thing (but is a tool from Actian). SSIS is from Microsoft so is more user friendly and can be easily integrated with existing Microsoft technologies.

I am trying to find out user guides over the Internet. My requirement is to find a guide which explains how to perform transformations from a Flat Text file and INTO a Flat Text file.

So far I have found many tutorials that transforms data from Flat file BUT to SQL Database (which as I am learning is a fairly common use).

MSDN: *msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms169917.aspx
Youtube: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cPq9FXk-RA&list=PLNIs-AWhQzcmPg_uV2BZi_KRG4LKs6cRs

Anyone having any exposure or working experience in SSIS?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2015)

So, no one knows about SSIS I guess.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, I did find tutorial videos on Pluralsight and got access to it through Dreamspark student account. But currently I am stuck with the problem of converting Flat Source File to XML without using SQL in the middle. Since I could find no member with the knowledge of SSIS here, I asked the question on different forums. Linking them here for record:

Convert SQL data or Flat File or Csv File to XML ?
text - Conversion of Flat Source File to XML in SQL Server Integration Services (SSIS) - Stack Overflow


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2016)

mynamebilalzahid said:


> hi vyom thanks for sharing the tutorial.



Although I didn't work on SSIS for long and had to abandon the project midway, I am glad if this can help anyone in need of answers.


----------

